# Vehicle theft via OBDII Port



## Jeli (May 30, 2013)

BBC1, Thursday 8pm - Watchdog. They will be looking at car thefts through OBDII again but not limited to BMW this time!

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b04nchtj


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

This is most likely the same method used in here.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

OBD ports and keyless cars are a big no no, that's all I am saying.


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

Easy fix.....buy an old car that doesn't have OBD


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

Or relocate OBD port and leave dummy port with 12V on each pin ... I'm sure this hand held devices used to make an key copy will not appreciate that lol


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

Focusaddict said:


> This is most likely the same method used in here.
> Caught on CCTV: thieves steal Audi RS4 - YouTube


I'm sure in the rs4 they were looking in the glove box for the secret... It's not the odb port.


----------



## Raimon (Aug 18, 2014)

Or don't buy a nice car that is most likely to get exported abroad.


----------



## Jonnybbad (Jun 12, 2013)

far to common now


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

If someone wants your car they will get it. OBD2 protocol or not


----------



## Jem (Aug 10, 2007)

hoikey said:


> If someone wants your car they will get it. OBD2 protocol or not


That's why I have a 2005 Corsa SRi, no one want's an old Corsa :thumb::lol:


----------



## Jonnybbad (Jun 12, 2013)

^+1 thieving scumbags


----------



## Andyrat85 (Oct 7, 2013)

There is a guy on a focus ST group I'm on Facebook and he has created a lead to covert your odb so it will only work with a conversion lead, all you have to do is swap a couple of pins over in the back of the port


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

Fair few ST's have gone missing recently through the OBD port method

I'm not affected but had an additional alarm and tracker fitted and have a disklock as well but if they want it then it won't matter how much security you've got they'll still take it


----------



## Twizz (Jul 8, 2012)

Alzak said:


> Or relocate OBD port and leave dummy port with 12V on each pin ... I'm sure this hand held devices used to make an key copy will not appreciate that lol


My Passat was broken into and an attempted theft via the OBD port occurred - that's when I learnt about the useless VW door locks so I replaced it with a genuine VW "block" that eliminates the drivers door lock - only way into the car is via the boot. Mine uses a standard key so they had smashed the ignition barrel off in the process but didn't hot wire it as the immobiliser would have kicked in.

Friend of mine is an alarm/ice installer, he's constantly re locating the OBD port on customers cars to stop thieves having a chance to lift the car. Replacing a lock or window is cheaper than paying the excess if the car is stolen.


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

Golf gti's, audis etc are common these days. Get cases at work about them all the time. Common one is now people just open the car to steal things like sat navs and change.


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

All these incidents seem to mention vw and audi - are these the most common cars targeted or are they the easiest to get into?


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

m4rkymark said:


> All these incidents seem to mention vw and audi - are these the most common cars targeted or are they the easiest to get into?


They are all as easy, some brands are just more in demand, VW for instance didn't even make it into the top ten stolen cars in 2014 LOL.


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

Shaun said:


> They are all as easy, some brands are just more in demand, VW for instance didn't even make it into the top ten stolen cars in 2014 LOL.


to be honest ive not really thought about stolen cars before - I don't know anyone who has ever had their car stolen and you never hear of it where I live.


----------



## Twizz (Jul 8, 2012)

m4rkymark said:


> All these incidents seem to mention vw and audi - are these the most common cars targeted or are they the easiest to get into?


Saying that, around the 2001-2005 ish (May include more years and models/seat/skoda) the door locks can be opened with a screw driver. They're proper weak, then all you do is hold it and all the windows open.

Edit: Look at this on eBay:

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=370610716946

Genuine VW Golf Bora Passat Polo Lupo TT De-Lock Door Kit - DeLock Barrel & Cap


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

Twizz said:


> Saying that, around the 2001-2005 ish (May include more years and models/seat/skoda) the door locks can be opened with a screw driver. They're proper weak, then all you do is hold it and all the windows open.
> 
> Edit: Look at this on eBay:
> 
> ...


I knew about the door lock kit having had 3 golf gtis - I thought about fitting one to the last golf I had but as I say though never hear of any trouble in my part of the world when it comes to this stuff, so I didn't bother with the kit. maybe it just doesn't get reported on? Feel bad for anyone who does come out their house and their car is gone, must be sickening.


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

60K BMW X5 here, if they turn up and want to chance their luck then I'll dish 'my' justice via a baseball bat


----------



## Thebill (Mar 20, 2011)

Two of my employees had BMW's and over a two week period both cars were stolen from the office car park !, they got replaced and one was stolen about 3 months later ?, this one had a BMW security update applied to it !, the only difference this time is they broke the window, apparently BMW'S security update has nothing to do with the OBD port itself but it just stopped the owner rolling down the windows with a button on the key !!!, a really good fix !


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Maybe just get a good insurance policy and hope it doesnt get stolen. 

If they want to knick your car theyll do it using one method or the other


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

Thebill said:


> Two of my employees had BMW's and over a two week period both cars were stolen from the office car park !, they got replaced and one was stolen about 3 months later ?, this one had a BMW security update applied to it !, the only difference this time is they broke the window, apparently BMW'S security update has nothing to do with the OBD port itself but it just stopped the owner rolling down the windows with a button on the key !!!, a really good fix !


Mine has had the security update and yet still rolls the windowns down on the key fob ??
No doubt it'll end up in Eastern europe in the near future :thumb:


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

If you remove the live supply to the ob socket, this will render it useless to the thieves.


----------



## Thebill (Mar 20, 2011)

Rundie said:


> Mine has had the security update and yet still rolls the windowns down on the key fob ??
> No doubt it'll end up in Eastern europe in the near future :thumb:


Is yours a electronic key ?, for information the BMW papers are listed at the bottom of the thread below

http://www.bmwland.co.uk/forums/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=143240

My experience with BMW has been far from perfect and looking at the Watchdog program on at the moment i am not the only one !!, a truly shocking way to treat customers !, my current car is a BMW and it will be my last !.


----------



## Thebill (Mar 20, 2011)

ted11 said:


> If you remove the live supply to the ob socket, this will render it useless to the thieves.


Shouldn't BMW etc be doing this though !, its not like its a new thing is it, they have known about this issue for years


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Again even Watchdog concentrates on BMW when other manufacturers have far worse issues. 

They weren't happy with BMW's standard procedure fob off, yet were happy and made no issue when Audi and Land Rover gave standard procedure deflection. 

The BMW took over 12 minutes to steal. The Audi 40 seconds and the Land Rover only 10 seconds. 

None of the above situations are ideal, but there is some serious amounts of bias and ignorance going on.


----------



## dubstyle (Jun 13, 2007)

BMW could solve this with a few things but they never will

-only be able to code another key when there is another key present/in the ignition
-just fill all the open key allocations in the control module so no other key can be added.

i would just put a switch on the OBD port so you can turn off the live feed and turn back on if you like to mess around like me.
Also if you have the programming software stop the windows going down when a key inserted into the lock.


----------



## Thebill (Mar 20, 2011)

dubstyle said:


> BMW could solve this with a few things but they never will
> 
> -only be able to code another key when there is another key present/in the ignition
> -just fill all the open key allocations in the control module so no other key can be added.
> ...


They certainly seem to drag their feet !!!, i was reading a paper recently and BMW had 5 cars in the top ten most stolen cars iirc !!


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

Yep, electronic key, an E70 40d. Just spent half an hour trying to get through on their helpline, even that is faulty.......lol


----------



## Rollini (Mar 23, 2012)

Funny how all the tests on the program were done with the car already being open and accessible. 

If someone wants to nick a car. They'll do it regardless.


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

Finally got through, they said BMW will contact me within 5 days, they also said RR and Audis had the same problem....WTF !! I purchased a BMW so why would I care if other makes had this problem too ??


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Rundie said:


> Finally got through, they said BMW will contact me within 5 days, they also said RR and Audis had the same problem....WTF !! I purchased a BMW so why would I care if other makes had this problem too ??


Hope you said that to them!! I hate it when companies try to deflect like this, as opposed to doing the decent thing by apologising and offering a solution.

Cooks


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Cookies said:


> Hope you said that to them!! I hate it when companies try to deflect like this, as opposed to doing the decent thing by apologising and offering a solution.
> 
> Cooks


They shouldn't be deflecting, however the issue BMW are having is far too many people are solely looking at them.

Watchdog have already given a huge feature to BMW. Tonight the programme was mainly concentrated on BMW again.

They gave BMW more bad press, the usual hardship stories of cars being stolen, yet in their own tests, the BMW was miles better than other cars.

Why didn't they have other customers on the programme to balance the reporting?

Why did they say they weren't happy with BMW, then accept an even weaker fob off by the other two manufacturers?

Read other car forums and you'd think this was a BMW specific problem. BMW get it in the neck thread after thread, often by the same people, but loads of people seem to want to ignore the bigger picture.

Watchdog have really put the boot into BMW over the last few years giving them a few headlining slots. However there is plenty of other issues from other manufacturers that get zero coverage.

I guess at the end of the day it's a tv programme that survives with viewing figures. They'll put stories that gain more attention on the programme. It seems a lot of people want to see BMW look bad more than they are concerned with issues closer at hand.


----------



## Rollini (Mar 23, 2012)

If you guys are that bothered. Get an approved thatcham tracker fitted. 

But if you have insurance and gap cover. Your car will be replaced.


----------



## davo3587 (May 9, 2012)

I understand that watchdog is trying to protect the consumer, but surely common sense should prevail. By highlighting the security issue, surely this is telling every car thieving piece of s**t lets go and steal more cars and we have even got an idiots guide and what we need to do it.
Surely most people would rather see watchdog highlight real issues, issues concerning illegal immigrants stealing a living from our country, or even identifying sex offenders and peado's in our community and how we can put them in an area about 1000 miles from land.


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

Cookies said:


> Hope you said that to them!!


Yes I did, while I agree they aren't the only ones it was a bit silly telling me as a worried customer that BMW aren't alone :thumb:


----------



## Thebill (Mar 20, 2011)

Rollini said:


> If you guys are that bothered. Get an approved thatcham tracker fitted.
> 
> But if you have insurance and gap cover. Your car will be replaced.


Is that the answer though?, some of these people can't get insurance after or their premiums go up by ridiculous amounts!, as for trackers well let's be honest they are pretty easy to defeat, they don't even need to find them these days to stop them from sending the signal!!. 
These companies need to address the issue they know exists, they have lied to people saying they don't know of issues when plainly they do!


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

Kerr said:


> They shouldn't be deflecting, however the issue BMW are having is far too many people are solely looking at them.
> 
> Watchdog have already given a huge feature to BMW. Tonight the programme was mainly concentrated on BMW again.
> 
> ...


To be fair though BMW are the ones who said they called their customers to make them aware of issues, BMW said they changed the security on models from year 20xx, BMW said it was going to be resolved 2 yrs ago and they would make their cars safer - but guess what - THEY LIED and what was even worse was they admitted they lied - audi, Range Rover, mercedes or any of the other manufacturers out there didn't make the claims that BMW made and then lied about them.


----------



## MagpieRH (May 27, 2014)

I watched the show, and while I understand they can't show the process (for obvious reasons), I thought their 'I've put a bit of tipp-ex on the key so you know it's the same one' was a bit pointless. I mean, clearly you couldn't just pick up another key and add similar markings to it while the camera has panned away...


----------



## Thebill (Mar 20, 2011)

m4rkymark said:


> To be fair though BMW are the ones who said they called their customers to make them aware of issues, BMW said they changed the security on models from year 20xx, BMW said it was going to be resolved 2 yrs ago and they would make their cars safer - but guess what - THEY LIED and what was even worse was they admitted they lied - audi, Range Rover, mercedes or any of the other manufacturers out there didn't make the claims that BMW made and then lied about them.


Here here, plus from what I have seen BMW'S take the same time to get in as the other manufacturers, non of this 10 minutes rubbish, that's what happens when they use a 'security expert instead of a proper car thief though I guess .'

BMW X6 here gone in a minute !






And don't forget this famous one


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

can't see the point of keyless entry's, what benefit's do they bring? maybe some will have the answer,I declined keyless entry on my options list, just stick your key in the ignition and turn it, job done. Keyless entry will make feel like Batman starting up his Bat mobile lol.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Rollini said:


> If you guys are that bothered. Get an approved thatcham tracker fitted.


Rather than a tracker you'd be better off solving the issue with a cheap mod (it costs £50) that actually solves the issue and you don't have to rely on BMW's "security update" :thumb:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

DMH-01 said:


> Rather than a tracker you'd be better off solving the issue with a cheap mod (it costs £50) that actually solves the issue and you don't have to rely on BMW's "security update" :thumb:


A good old reliable crook lock for the steering wheel, try getting that bugger off in 20 seconds.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Soul boy 68 said:


> can't see the point of keyless entry's, what benefit's do they bring? maybe some will have the answer,I declined keyless entry on my options list, just stick your key in the ignition and turn it, job done. Keyless entry will make feel like Batman starting up his Bat mobile lol.


I actually turned a car down because it had keyless due to these issues, we have keyless on the family bus but only because nobody wants to steal a Verso and if they do I don't care LOL, it's just laziness really, you can open the door without a key but to start you have to press the start button 3 times which is pretty much like putting a key in the ignition and turning it, i certainly wouldn't spec it on anything desirable.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

DMH-01 said:


> Rather than a tracker you'd be better off solving the issue with a cheap mod (it costs £50) that actually solves the issue and you don't have to rely on BMW's "security update" :thumb:


What's the £50 fix out of interest, I have said it before but trackers (all versions) are defeated very easily with simple and cheap tools.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Soul boy 68 said:


> A good old reliable crook lock for the steering wheel, try getting that bugger off in 20 seconds.


It's easily done.

Like I said it's better to address the issue of the OBD port.

Although I do still use a Dislok from time to time as a visual deterrent.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

DMH-01 said:


> It's easily done.
> 
> Like I said it's better to address the issue of the OBD port.
> 
> Although I do still use a Dislok from time to time as a visual deterrent.


OK then maybe one for the steering wheel and one for the gear knob that connects to the hand break then lets see if that works.


----------



## polac5397 (Apr 16, 2014)

Soul boy 68 said:


> OK then maybe one for the steering wheel and one for the gear knob that connects to the hand break then lets see if that works.


don't bother with that mate, all they do is kick the gear stick forward and snap handbarake cable off comes the lock


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Soul boy 68 said:


> OK then maybe one for the steering wheel and one for the gear knob that connects to the hand break then lets see if that works.


They take seconds to defeat, the only lock i would consider is the Disklok (which i have).


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Shaun said:


> They take seconds to defeat, the only lock i would consider is the Disklok (which i have).


Would the Disklok be just as easy to break off as any of the others? I would not know as I do not have one.


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

One of my old tricks was to fit a switch to the positive for the fuel pump so it can be manually disconnected, worked for me in the past, especially on my cossie.

For as long as cars have glass windows, they will always be broken into.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Would the Disklok be just as easy to break off as any of the others? I would not know as I do not have one.


Basically the others are crap and defeated it less than 10 seconds, the Disklok is a lot harder to defeat.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

DLGWRX02 said:


> One of my old tricks was to fit a switch to the positive for the fuel pump so it can be manually disconnected, worked for me in the past, especially on my cossie.
> 
> For as long as cars have glass windows, they will always be broken into.


How about this as a deterant.

http://www.pentagonglasstech.com/video/default.asp


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Also try this video as I think the Pentagon website video is not working. And by the way it's not just for Audi cars, it's for all makes and models.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

*0*



m4rkymark said:


> To be fair though BMW are the ones who said they called their customers to make them aware of issues, BMW said they changed the security on models from year 20xx, BMW said it was going to be resolved 2 yrs ago and they would make their cars safer - but guess what - THEY LIED and what was even worse was they admitted they lied - audi, Range Rover, mercedes or any of the other manufacturers out there didn't make the claims that BMW made and then lied about them.


I didn't remember the deal about contacting all customers. I remember they gave out a number last time and asked customers to call. I do know people who were contacted, but I also know others that were not. I guess we'll have no idea who wasn't contacted and for what reasons.

Any time my car goes near a dealer the first thing they do is read the key, tell me what servicing needs done, plus any software updates are available. Many people will have had the update without knowing about it.

The last time Watchdog done the test it took two minutes to program a key for the M3. This time it took 12 minutes for the X5. Quite clearly something has changed in that time. Although it was a 2012 model last night, it was still an old model.

In the same time they've gone from 2 minutes to 12 minutes in Watchdog's tests, Audi are still 40 seconds and Land Rover 10 seconds. However yet again nobody seems bothered about the second two cars.

It's utterly bizarre that people don't really want to look at the bigger picture.

Like everything that manufacturers do, the criminals always seem to be one step ahead. They seem to manage to get their way around all the blocks they put in place. Like they explained last night they are forced to use an OBD port so other garages can also service it. They do need to get it locked down better, but automatically there is loads of equipment out there to read and use OBD ports.

There isn't many companies that are going to make public announcements about their issues. Most keep quiet about issues and only contact customers when they are forced to do a recall on safety grounds.

You can search youtube and find loads of videos with any car being stolen. It happens to lots of different cars. This isn't a BMW specific problem and it has been about for years. I'm sure we've all seen the threads about users of this forum having their, or immediate family, having their cars stolen. There was a common theme about the brand name of the car. It wasn't BMW.......

Remember just a few months Audi were caught lying about their car's NCAP safety ratings? That didn't get much attention and disappeared after 5 minutes never to be mentioned again.

Too many people have a hatred towards BMW and they seem to want to keep throwing **** and hope it sticks. Yet other manufacturers get off very lightly and their owners seem to stick their heads in the sand.

People are going round in circles and just pointing the blame at BMW's door and they've taken huge abuse over this. Like I say though, loads of cars are actually worse but you'd fail to see that by reading things on forums and watching Watchdog.

Ignoring the problem seems to have worked better for other companies. Their owners seem to be happy to step back too.

There is a problem to be solved but nobody else has done anything about it, even though it has been known for years. Yet still we are still circling around one manufacturer.


----------



## Thebill (Mar 20, 2011)

Wasn't the 12 minutes for the 2012 version that BMW say you cant steal via this method though !, basically proving they have lied, the other versions are still able to be stolen within a minute as per other manufacturers ?


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Alzak said:


> Or relocate OBD port and leave dummy port with 12V on each pin ... I'm sure this hand held devices used to make an key copy will not appreciate that lol


Just don't forget to tell your mechanic! :lol:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Soul boy 68 said:


> How about this as a deterant.
> 
> http://www.pentagonglasstech.com/video/default.asp


You don't need to smash windows to gain access.

Plenty are using signal blockers which prevent the remote controlled locking system from working to gain entry to the vehicle.


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

kerr I understand what your saying but im not focussed on BMW - don't have one, never have and don't plan too. Your right though the other manufacturers seem to be hiding from the issues and are keeping their heads down.


----------



## Bluffin (Oct 7, 2014)

Sorry not read all of this and don't care much for watchdog scaremongering, but how many owners leave keys on show at home, normally easier to break into a house to get keys than to try and get into the car. How many have the alarm fob and keys on the same key ring? 

A mate of mine had his BMW stolen by someone that walked into his house during the day, took his key's and car while he was at home!! lucky for him they parked the car a few roads away to 'cool down' and see if it had a tracker fitted before they went to far in it..
The police found it the next day.. probably luck...


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

Bluffin said:


> A mate of mine had his BMW stolen by someone that walked into his house during the day, took his key's and car while he was at home!! lucky for him they parked the car a few roads away to 'cool down' and see if it had a tracker fitted before they went to far in it..
> The police found it the next day.. probably luck...


a friend of mine had 2 cars stolen this way - they put their keys on a table next to the door then go upstairs (why they do that I have no idea) she was looking after the baby and someone sneaked in and took both her car and her hubbies keys and the cars were gone, she didn't realise til later that night, never got any of them back...


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Shaun said:


> They take seconds to defeat, the only lock i would consider is the Disklok (which i have).


Some would disagree Shaun :wall:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=346360&highlight=Disklok

A, Rising Power ... :tumbleweed:


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Soul boy 68 said:


> can't see the point of keyless entry's, what benefit's do they bring? maybe some will have the answer,I declined keyless entry on my options list, just stick your key in the ignition and turn it, job done. Keyless entry will make feel like Batman starting up his Bat mobile lol.


Comes as standard on some cars! Never had an issue, get out press the handle, all locked. Signal blockers would be pretty obvious as the mirrors wouldnt fold in would they?


----------

